# Windyhead's "Introduction"



## Windyhead (8 Mar 2014)

Tank size : 100cm/50cm/50cm.
Lighting: 8 h, ~ 156 w, 6500 K.
Filtration: theoretically - 1200 l/h, in reality... 400 l/h.
CO2: Yes.
Water: t ~24 C, kH~ 4. Water change 1/2 - 1/3  weekly.
Water additives: VIMI "ALL IN ONE" 10 - 15 pushes daily and VIMI "ACCELERATOR" - 15 pushes daily.

Start:




 

1,5 month later:


----------



## allan angus (8 Mar 2014)

hi  nice  tank !


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2014)

Beautiful, well done.


----------



## Windyhead (10 Mar 2014)

Thank you! 
Some close ups:


----------



## allan angus (10 Mar 2014)

wow great growth vibrant plants


----------



## Windyhead (13 Mar 2014)

_Hygrophila pinnatifida _arrived! ;о)


----------



## nanocube (13 Mar 2014)

Hello
Could you give us more info about your tank?For example flora,fauna substrate etc...
Very nice job.


----------



## Windyhead (13 Mar 2014)

Ok, a little bit later.
Thanks!


----------



## Four50 (13 Mar 2014)

Stunning tank


----------



## Windyhead (14 Mar 2014)

Flora:
_Anubias barteri var. nana '_Petite'
_Bolbitis heudelotii
Hydrocotyle cf. Tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Microsorum pteropus '_Trident'
_Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. '_Colorata'
_Rotala sp. _'Green'
_Taxiphyllum barbieri
Utricularia graminifolia_

Fauna:
_Caridina japonica
Crossocheilus siamensis
Otocinclus affinis
Paracheirodon simulans
Tanichthys albonubes_

Substrate: 
EBI Gold, some VIMI „BOTTOM ACTION“ capsules.

Driftwood was found here:
_https://maps.google.com/?ll=55.368033,21.382087&spn=0.004347,0.011362&t=h&z=17_

Stones like seiryu but not seiryu.


----------



## Mats A (15 Mar 2014)

Nice looking


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2014)

Hi Windyhead, Nice to see you on this forum  Fab Aquascape nice healthy plants too


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Mar 2014)

That rotala is insane!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (17 Mar 2014)

Sveikas atvykęs/Welcome.


----------



## Windyhead (17 Mar 2014)

Thank You!
Labas! ;o)


----------



## Windyhead (19 Mar 2014)

Some update


----------



## allan angus (19 Mar 2014)

great looks very verdant


----------



## Windyhead (21 Mar 2014)

Trimming

Before



 

After


----------



## allan angus (21 Mar 2014)

wow a full on no 2 crew cut ! its grown really well windy super lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2014)

Now that's A trim


----------



## Deano3 (21 Mar 2014)

Wow that is one hell of a trim such dense think planting looks excellent 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Windyhead (6 May 2014)




----------



## aliclarke86 (6 May 2014)

Wow, that has sure matured!! Looks great! Really nice photography too mate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (6 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Wow, that has sure matured!! Looks great! Really nice photography too mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Couldn't agree more with what Ali has said. It really has grown some and looks fantastic. I much prefer a matured look than anything. I'd not like to do the upkeep on this ha. 
Well done windy a stunner and another worthy of a feature on the ukaps Facebook page


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 May 2014)

Great scape!


----------



## parotet (6 May 2014)

Awesome tank mate... Love it!

Jordi


----------



## Brian Murphy (7 May 2014)

Amazing scape. I noticed the stems of the rotala in the substrate in one of the pics, did you just keep replanting cuttings to get it so dense?


----------



## Windyhead (8 May 2014)

I planted it dense then started the scape and trim rotalas some times.


----------



## Windyhead (9 Oct 2014)

Changes...


----------



## ADA (9 Oct 2014)

Great growth and the Reds at the back when kept under control create a great focal point.


----------



## drodgers (9 Oct 2014)

Looking really nice .


----------



## The_Iceman (9 Oct 2014)

Stunning... just stunning!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Oct 2014)

slightly/off. I've opened the site of ferts manufacturer and suddenly got impression they're using photo of your tank in the slides on the main page  lol
I like color rendition in your tank.


----------



## Communitytank (9 Oct 2014)

What a great scape you made here. I am glad to have viewed this


----------



## Windyhead (10 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> slightly/off. I've opened the site of ferts manufacturer and suddenly got impression they're using photo of your tank in the slides on the main page  lol
> I like color rendition in your tank.


;o) I'm using VIMI ferts and VIMI use my aqua pics ;o)

_Hygrophila pinnatifida  _spreading:


----------



## Sk3lly (10 Oct 2014)

How easy is the hygro pinattifida to keep under control? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windyhead (11 Oct 2014)

_Hygrophila pinnatifida _is an interesting species. Trimming and cutting helps to keep it under control.


----------



## Windyhead (21 Oct 2014)

Restart is coming...


----------



## Windyhead (26 Nov 2014)

Few weeks ago...


----------



## Windyhead (23 Jan 2015)

Update:


 

Red chery ;o):


----------



## jsiegmund (23 Jan 2015)

Stunning! Can you share an updated flora list please?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2015)

Wonderful Scape superb planting and healthy plants


----------



## Windyhead (24 Jan 2015)

Thank You!

Flora list:
Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo-3"
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' ('Bonsai')
Rotala sp. "H'Ra" ("Gia Lai")
Bolbitis heudelotii "Compact"
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Bucephalandra sp.
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''braun''
Staurogyne repens
Eleocharis pusilla
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident'


----------



## Windyhead (30 Jan 2015)

Before trimming:


----------



## Windyhead (5 Feb 2015)

After trimming:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Feb 2015)

Hi Windyhead, Nice Trim


----------



## Windyhead (6 Feb 2015)

Thanks, I try the best!


----------



## Windyhead (2 Apr 2015)

_Hygrophila pinnatifida_ occupation...


----------



## parotet (2 Apr 2015)

Awesome, what a beautiful view of your tank!

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2015)

Hi Windyhead, Fab tank wonderful planting


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (2 Apr 2015)

Really nice tank mate !!! 

cheers


----------



## Windyhead (20 Apr 2015)

Overgrow a little...
Just measured the light. 42000 lux on the surface of the water (center of the tank)... ~600 µmol PAR...  Too much? ;o)


----------



## ADA (20 Apr 2015)

Stunning tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Apr 2015)

Hi Windyhead, Stunning


----------



## Windyhead (6 Oct 2015)

Scape still alive.


----------

